# the circus has come to town



## daft_skunk (Aug 19, 2008)

so the football team has an away game on halloween, and i have been able to convince a few people in the band to dress up in a group as a travelling circus/freak show.

the only things we need help with though are wigs and makeup ideas, everything else like the actual costumes we have covered. 

where can we find wigs like the ones worn by the circus folk in the Panic! at the Disco vid I Write Sins Not Tragedies.

you know the ones that look like theyre made of fabric and rags.

and what type of makeup or paint can we use that will smear as little as possible for the mouth area (we all play instruments so we have to lick our lips.)

any advice would really help.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i dunno about the wigs, but a water based face paint might work because it dries pretty quick and doesn't smudge much, but it might not if you lick it off



there i go again not being entirely helpful, love the idea by the way


----------



## daft_skunk (Aug 19, 2008)

*further info*

this is a general example of what we are aiming for:











we arent trying to copy it exactly, we are planning on taking ideas from this and reconfiguring it to fit us better.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

if you feel crafty you could make the wigs using different sizes of yarn and bits of cloth.


there i go again...


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe for around the lips you could leave them unpainted and just draw oversized outlines of clownish lips outside of the licking area. The wigs look like they are home made, but they look fairly simple too. I have never seen anything like that in stores. You might be able to find colored dread lock hair attachments that a lot of goth kids like. Not quite the same, but still not normal hair either.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

try Clubwear Wigs sexy colorful halloween wigs they have colorful wigs

and also Circus Psycho (Masks, Hats & Wigs)

Hope this helps


----------

